# Sine Player... Cannot choose install folder location, only drive. What??



## lahatte (Jun 4, 2021)

Trying to install a product via the Sine Player. It ONLY allows me to select drive, not a download location.

WHY ???


----------



## Marsen (Jun 4, 2021)

SINE automatically creates the folders for you.
If you're concerned, cause you already have a SINE folder on this drive, SINE automatically chooses this one, so no double folder will be installed.


----------

